# 195 acres FOR SALE- near George West- Scenic and big neighbors! $1,052,025



## 30"r

Hill View Ranch 195 +- acres *** SOLD *** - Texas Ranch Brokerage


LOCATION Located in one of the most tightly held areas of Live Oak County, the Hill View Ranch 195 acres is scenic to say the least. A short 45 minute




www.texasranchbrokerage.com





Located in one of the most tightly held areas of Live Oak County, the Hill View Ranch 195 acres is scenic to say the least. A short 45 minute drive northwest of Corpus Christi and only 4 miles SE of George West will put you on the Hilltop Ranch!
_*TERRAIN / HABITAT*_
Large rolling hills with sandy soils on the western half of the ranch give way and descend towards the east resulting in scenic vistas of the Nueces River Valley. Numerous ranch roads and senderos are generously scattered throughout the ranch and afford ample access. This property is diverse in soils and terrain making it a very interesting place to take a drive through or hike !
_*IMPROVEMENTS*_
2 water wells, 2 sheds, cross fencing, electricity, good roads, CR 101 and CR 146 frontage, cattle pens, 2 deer feeders
_*WILDLIFE *_
Large neighbors, low fenced, many huge bull mesquite trees, large Live Oak trees and plenty of the native brush South Texas is famous for are characteristics of this property. There is an abundance of game here including whitetail deer, hogs, turkey, quail, and all kinds of varmints and predators. This is a game rich part of our county and is known for having excellent deer genetics.
_*WATER*_
This area is blessed with enormous water potential as subsurface water here can be both prolific and high in quality. There are 2 water wells that provide water on the property. One of which is located at the headquarters and is equipped with an electric submersible pump. The other well is equipped with a solar pump and panels providing water for wildlife.
_*LIVESTOCK*_
In addition to the wildlife, the Hill View Ranch has multiple cross-fences and cattle handling facilities to make running livestock more efficient. Although we are in a drought- this sandy soil and native grasses are excellent with a little rain!
_*POTENTIAL HOME SITES*_
This beautiful piece of property has a couple of the finest most scenic building sites that offer excellent views for miles. With the large neighbors and close proximity to George West, a better place to build a family home will be hard to find. Call for more details and to set up an appointment to see the ranch.
*NOTE: There will be some restrictions against subdividing placed on the property.*

Information about Brokerage service:
https://www.trec.texas.gov/sites/default/files/pdf-forms/IABS 1-0.pdf

Tom W. Davis, Ranch Broker
P.O. Box 643
George West, Texas 78022
361-813-8761 Cell
www.texasranchbrokerage.com
[email protected]

CONFIDENTIALITY NOTICE: The information contained within this email transmission is confidential and is intended for the exclusive use of the person or persons whose name is referenced above. If the reader of this transmission is not the intended recipient or the employee or agent responsible for delivering it to the intended recipient, you are hereby notified that any use, dissemination or copying of this information is strictly prohibited. If you received this transmission in error, please notify the sender named above.


----------



## Fuelin

I will never ever ever ever understand why real estate agents go through all the trouble of putting together a nice listing and not put the price on it. What a waste of time for all involved.


----------



## boom!

Offered at: $1,052,000


----------



## Ditto2

There is a price on the attachment. Says it's being offered at $ 1,052,000.00


----------



## Fuelin

Thanks gents. I couldn’t open the attachment at the office. We’ve been hunting for property and I am always running into having to track down a price.


----------



## RANCH

Playing the mega millions tonight


----------



## 30"r

Ranch is UNDER CONTRACT!


----------



## 30"r

SOLD - 
Please Delete


----------

